# Tri-Power fixing



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello guys,
are the three tripower carbs fixed with or without washers (and/ or fixing washers) on the intake?
I found different pictures in the net....
regards: Peter


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Now with picture:
do I need a locking washer ??
regards: Peter


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The Restoration Guide shows the stud and nut only, no washer.


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks, Jim


----------

